# Bartering



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

One of the problems with being a parttime woodworker/artisan is trying to sell your creations. Sometimes I lower the price just for the sale, which just about covers the cost of materials. Most of my sales come from word-of-mouth (I have tried the craft shows with no success). This morning I went to a locale country restaurant in my little town and there were a couple selling alpaca products that they make from their alpaca's wool. As my wife was admiring the sweaters, scarf's, sock's etc… I was discussing my personal experience trying to selling cutting boards and other wood creations with the couple when they showed interest in my cutting boards. I went home to get some of my projects and ended up trading a cutting board and saltbox for a sweater and socks (wifes Christmas present). We both walked away happy; which got me thinking that I should be also looking at other bartering transactions to suppliment the slow times of the year. Any advice or comments on this approach would be appreciated.
-Don


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

You might look at Craigslist.com. There is a section on there for bartering.
Lot's of luck
Dawg


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Great idea.. must look into that…


----------

